
A New Wave of Reckoning Is Sweeping the Porn Industry - slugiscool99
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxqn55/sexual-abuse-allegations-on-porn-sets-ryan-madison
======
mc32
I guess some of it is the people who get in this business and get used to
abusing people so much they expect it to be okay. I’m glad this kind of thing
that has historically been accepted is seeing light of day.

Just because you’re being paid to perform doesn’t mean you’ve signed up for
abuse and violence.

